# Airwire receiver with NCE Gwire transmitter



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I understand the two are compatible. How would I set the CVs on the Airwire receiver/decoder with my Gwire handpiece?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never tried it, but I assume via the standard procedure on the NCE transmitter--press the "prog/esc" button and choose "program loco on main." Then it prompts you for the address of the loco you want to program.. I think the default address for Airiwire is "3," but I'm not sure. There are a bunch of methods of programming offered in the NCE throttle--I would choose "#2 CVs" if I already knew the CV numbers. From memory, pressing "3 config" and and "4 motor control" take you right to the most useful non-sound CVs. For example (from memory right now, not looking at the throttle) "3 config" gives you address and , default direction, "4 motor control" gives you start volts, high volts, and mid volts among others

The NCE manual is pretty good and online


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

I sure hope it can handle the programming sequences for the Airwire throttle. I order two of them the other day. Should arrive Monday or Tuesday. Unfortunately the vendor I used ships Priority mail which has poor tracking, and then because we live 'out of town' I get a notice in my mailbox (or it get put in somebody elses box) and then have to drive to town to sign for it. 

I think the manual you refer to is this http://www.qsisolutions.com/pdf/nce-gwire-manual.pdf and it actually came with the unit. Allready printed! Wow. 

I had hoped to be able to stick with just the QSI decoders but even though it is wonderfull, it has a severe limitation. And I DON'T want to have to order an Airwire throttle to progam them. 

I have a pretty strong background in electronics and computers but this foray into DCC is about the steepest learning curve I have seen in a long while. If it were not for this forum I would hav thrown the whole mess in the trash. But, I managed to get one unit running great and am off and running (slowly) on the next. 

I read over the programming instructions for the Airwire and it is obviously DCC but starts with 'Hold the 9 key and turn on the throttle'. Another starts with ' Press the SPR key key and then *8*'. Quite different, hopefully actually the same.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Al, you sure can. I've found it to be quite easy. I've used the procedure that lownote posted as well as pushing PROG/ESC until you reach "SERVICE MODE PRG", "ENTER" then "2" programming CV and follow the screen prompts. Like you, I have a DCC deficiency but as time goes by, I'm starting to understand a bit more. Not a whole lot, but the Qwire TX has made it easier. 

The only thing I haven't been able to do with the gwire TX is to actually program an Airwire decoder to get the 2 or 3 beeps when intially addressing or programming the locomotive address. I've still needed to use the Airwire Throttle(s) for that. All the rest of the functions seem to work just fine.


----------



## alfischer (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for putting my mind at ease. I was getting worried. I really like the Gwire Cab, but of course I want everything! 

Look like one of the biggest problems with DCC is documentation and different terms for the same thing from each manufacturer. Very confusing. If the manufacturers all got together and standardized they would increase their market substantially.


----------

